

Show HN: Local Food Online Platform - jacobimarkus

If you guys are interested in high-quality food products please let me know what you think of my  website prototype.<p>1)Do you understand immediately what the site is about?
2)Is it easy enough to understand how it works?
3)If ready to roll in your neighborhood would you be interested in subscribing to a service like this?<p>I am in the process of getting a closed-beta off the ground in Brooklyn and I am really interested in all kinds of feedback about the idea, the design, UX. Thanks.<p>http://www.the-local-kitchen.com
======
onlawschool
You may want to rethink the use of hyphens in your domain name. I can't tell
you how much I came to regret my choice of using a hyphenated domain after a
while. I promise that you will quickly tire of telling people "Check out the
site at The dash local dash kitchen dot com."

LocalKitchenKit.com is available... I'd just steer clear of those hyphens if I
were you ;)

~~~
jacobimarkus
Thanks for your advice. I am pretty sure I wont use the name for the final
launch of the product. I believe localkitchen also doesn't represent the
service and product to its full extend. I am still searching for the 'best
possible' name. ;)

------
gadders
1) Yes 2) Yes 3) I live in the country already, so not the target market :-)

Also, you may not care but some of the homepage looks a bit off in IE8. May
not be a big deal, but some people may be browsing from locked down desktops
during their workday.

EG The "Always Fresh, Always Seasonal etc" ribbon overlaps some of the text in
the grey box.

~~~
jacobimarkus
I know that there is some trouble with IE8. I am trying to fix it ASAP. And
many thanks for your feedback

~~~
gadders
No worries. I know that all the banks that I have visited in Manhatten are
unlikely to be on anything better than IE8, and if you want cash-rich and
time-poor people, they're not a bad place to start. Good luck!

------
gadders
Also, this company:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverford>

Is huge in the UK, doing a similar idea on a larger scale, so at least your
business model is a good one :-)

------
dinisp
Interesting, I had a very similar idea that I can share my notes with you if
you'd like. I would love to share some of the things I learned while
researching. I decided to move away from it and focus on another project.

~~~
jacobimarkus
Great, I would like to share some research and information and I would love to
know what made you move away from your previous idea. Please drop me a line
via info@the-local-kitchen.com. Thanks.

------
jacobimarkus
the link: <http://www.the-local-kitchen.com>

